# Bentley Rims



## SuchaTweed (Apr 6, 2006)

kind of bored so i was messing with my dads car in photoshop:








just lowered plus Continental GT rims. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif or http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ?


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Bentley Rims (SuchaTweed)*

no, no, no...


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Bentley Rims (mml7)*

i don't think lowered SUV's look good except for the Touraeg .:RGT










_Modified by kcn0113 at 2:09 AM 1-15-2007_


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Bentley Rims (kcn0113)*

The Toureg RGT looks HOT!


----------

